# Best mucian of my life



## freesongs

Hello everyone..
I am a music addicted person. Music is my life, Music is my every thing. Hope that I will found someone like me.


----------



## Manxfeeder

You probably will, though you'll have to look. Of course, you may end up like me. My wife is into literature and I'm into music, so I explore what books she likes, and she gets exposed to what music I like.


----------



## Sonata

to the OP: Welcome! Plenty of music addicts to chat with here. Music isn't my life, but it is one of the Four "M"s that encompass the things that matter most to my personhood 

Motherhood-Marriage-Medicine-Music.

It's nice when your disparate interests can ultimately enrich each other Manx. My husband exposed me to tennis, and while I don't play much these days, I really enjoy it and hope to play again in the future when the kids aren't so small. And my husband is coming along nicely as an amateur piano player, and being exposed to classical music which wouldn't have happened without yours truly


----------



## freesongs

Music meaning beats of heart...It is best way you can express your emotions while playing instruments or sing songs.


----------

